# Reminder about Politics and Religion.



## SaraMc

From The Guidelines for posting on the Dis boards:

"Because of the large number of complaints of personal attacks related to these subjects and inability for many people to keep a civilized conversation when discussing these hot-button topics, politics and religion will no longer be appropriate topics on our forums. Political or religion based posts or threads will be removed, and repeated violations of this rule can result in an infraction."


----------

